# Diy dts printer



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone

all this studing was started about 6 month ago when i tried to find out how to print on celluloid or pvc guitar picks

At the moment i've got 2 choises
1. to buy a chinies machine who'll cost somewhere near 2k USD and that's something i cannot trust - i know the chinies are making lot of problems with machinary

2. As well i'm 21 years old and would like to build one myself to save money

So i've found all the info about DIY DTG printers

But i cannot solve this:

The plastic guitar picks need solvent based inks and there isn't a small format printer who can hold a solvent ink so i thought maybe to transform the printhead - do you have any idea for me what small format printer to use or to transform for solvent ink?

p.s
I've already tried to heat press the guitar picks, but either ninah and themagictouch laser transfer papers couldn't get well to the plastics and sublimation will be need 180-200 degrees which the picks can't hold (and i don't know if celluloid is able to recive the dye sublimation)

Marry chrostmas and thanks for any info!


----------



## BoomDawgDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not an expert on this, but why couldn't you run solvent inks instead of textile inks? If you look at the NeoFlex printer they have textile, solvent, and even edible ink options for the same printer.


----------



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

BoomDawgDesigns said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but why couldn't you run solvent inks instead of textile inks? If you look at the NeoFlex printer they have textile, solvent, and even edible ink options for the same printer.


Hi i never even thought maybe the DTG inks could print on plastics, my english is too poor so most of the time i get tired trying to reach all that information (my google translate work hard to find how to translate all those to hebrew as i'm from israel!)

Any way have you ever heard about ink DTG ink that can be printed on other substraces? wood? plastic?

I shall check it out as well! Thanks!!


----------



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh and about the solvent ink running - the solvent ink is based on alcohol, you either get clogged nozzles or it will bleed out as he'll melt some stuff inside the printhead

Just dunno what to do! wah!!


----------



## BoomDawgDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess I need to clarify a bit. DTG ink will not work on plastic. However, your printer and printhead do not know what kind of ink you are running. You should be able to build your DTG printer, put solvent ink in it, and print on plastic.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It is important to understand that the companies like Roland, Mutoh and Mimaki all used Epson-based print head technology... BUT they make modifications to key components to allow solvent and eco-solvent inks through it. A standard Epson printer can run some mild or eco-solvent inks through them for a short period of time, but you are going to have to replace some parts over time. It is very important to understand what the different types of inks and cleaning fluids can do the parts of a printer. Otherwise, you are going to have to replace some parts and getting Epson parts is getting more challenging.

Mark


----------



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> It is important to understand that the companies like Roland, Mutoh and Mimaki all used Epson-based print head technology... BUT they make modifications to key components to allow solvent and eco-solvent inks through it. A standard Epson printer can run some mild or eco-solvent inks through them for a short period of time, but you are going to have to replace some parts over time. It is very important to understand what the different types of inks and cleaning fluids can do the parts of a printer. Otherwise, you are going to have to replace some parts and getting Epson parts is getting more challenging.
> 
> Mark


 
Dear mark! thanks for your great comment!
All you just said i already know... there was few oposite opinions of people...
One guy said that you have to HEAT THE MACHINE while printing while using eco solvent ink (that sounds like a problem)
One said that you can print with no problem and you just have to replace the printhead once in a while from another printer same same model...

If you just have to replace the printhead once in 4-6 month it's good anoth for me! but if you get clogged nozzles in a week, and you have to build a whole new printer each time


Well that's a big mess!
Do you have any expirience with that?

Thanks!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

You can always get a pad printer for a few hundred bucks on ebay


----------



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

bircanboss said:


> You can always get a pad printer for a few hundred bucks on ebay


I was looking for! can you give me link to some?
I really get hard time to find fine one =\


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

kifkef said:


> I was looking for! can you give me link to some?
> I really get hard time to find fine one =\


Mug Ball Pen Light Screen Rubber Pad Printer Printing Manual Machine One Color | eBay


----------

